# Heel leuk(e) voorstel!



## Andrey05

Hoi allemal,

als iemand mij iets heeft voorgesteld wat ik leuk vind, wat is het (grammatisch) correcte antword: "Heel *leuk* voortsel!" of *leuke*?

Bedankt!


----------



## Grytolle

(dat is een) heel leuk voorstel!


----------



## Thomas14

Ja, dat is een *leuk* voorstel. 'Voorstel' is in het Nederlands een onzijdig zelfstandig naamwoord dat wordt aangeduid met het lidwoord 'het'. Indien er geen bepaald lidwoord voorstaat, gebruikt men het onverbogen bijvoeglijke naamwoord.


----------



## Grytolle

Als je ooit een voorstel zou áánspreken, zou de verbogen vorm wel mogelijk zijn:

Heel leuke voorstel, ik hou van jou!


----------



## Andrey05

Grytolle said:


> Als je ooit een voorstel zou áánspreken, zou de verbogen vorm wel mogelijk zijn:
> 
> Heel leuke voorstel, ik hou van jou!


 
Is dat een vaste uitdrukking? Zijn er andere soortgelijke vormen waar 'heel leuke voortel' wel in past?


----------



## Grytolle

Het is géén vaste uitdrukking. Nee, onzijdige onbepaalde woorden krijgen nooit een buigings-e behalve in aansprekingen: _lief kind_ of _lieve kind

_Uiteraard zou je een voorstel echter nooit aanspreken_...
_


----------



## Suehil

Onzijdige naamwoorden krijgen wél een buigings-e als het lidwoord 'het' erbij zit. 

'We gingen in op het leuke voorstel van Piet'.


----------



## ablativ

... en ze krijgen ook een buigings-e als er een bezittelijk vorrnaamwoord erbij zit ...

"Ik dank je hartelijk voor je (jouw) leuke voorstel."


----------



## Thomas14

Dat is wat ik zeg: indien er een onbepaald voornaamwoord voor staat, wordt er geen buigings-e gebruikt.


----------



## ablativ

Post 3:


Thomas14 said:


> Indien er geen bepaald lidwoord voorstaat, gebruikt men het onverbogen bijvoeglijke naamwoord.



Post 9:


> Dat is wat ik zeg: indien er een onbepaald voornaamwoord voor staat, wordt er geen buigings-e gebruikt.



#3: Das klopt maar de regel is niet kompleet ("bezittelijke voornaamwoorden").

#9: "We wachten op mooi weer." (er staat helemaal geen voornaamwoord voor).


----------



## limonade

om het niet te ingewikkeld te maken (voor anderstaligen)

bij de volgende drie voorwaarden heb je geen 'e'

1. er staat _niets_, _een_ of _geen_ bij het (zelfstandig naam)woord 
2. het woord is enkelvoud
3. het woord is onzijdig (dus 'het'-woorden)

In alle andere gevallen wel een 'e'

dus:
een leuk voorstel (1. er staat 'een' bij, 2. het is enkelvoud, 3. voorstel is onzijdig(_het_ voorstel)))
het leuke voorstel (er staat 'het' bij (en niet 'een') dus zitten we bij 'alle andere gevallen')


----------



## Lawrencelot

Dit maakt het misschien makkelijker, een voorbeeld met een de-woord en een voorbeeld met een het-woord:

de koe --> de mooie koe, een mooie koe
het huis --> het mooie huis, een mooi huis


----------

